# Synchro Mac et Samsung Player Addict



## Petipo (19 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acquérir un téléphone Samsung Player Addict et j'ai acheté Missing Sync pour la synchro. Impossible de mettre le Mac en phase avec le téléphone ni par USB ni Bluetooth. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un problème de paramétrage mais lequel ?. Qui pourrait m'aider ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## keziah44 (29 Septembre 2008)

Petipo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'acquérir un téléphone Samsung Player Addict et j'ai acheté Missing Sync pour la synchro. Impossible de mettre le Mac en phase avec le téléphone ni par USB ni Bluetooth. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un problème de paramétrage mais lequel ?. Qui pourrait m'aider ? Merci d'avance.




beh le truc c'est que samsung player addict (qui apparemment n'a rien d'addictif tellement il est compliqué) fonctionen avec windows mobile ...donc je doute de la compatibilité avec un os Mac... 

c'est l'un des principaux arguments qui me fait encore pencher pour l'iphone ...et pourtant j'hésite  car le samsung semble enfin un sérieux concurrent!


----------



## antro (29 Septembre 2008)

keziah44 a dit:


> beh le truc c'est que samsung player addict (qui apparemment n'a rien d'addictif tellement il est compliqué) fonctionen avec windows mobile ...donc je doute de la compatibilité avec un os Mac...



Ben justement non, avec Missing Sync ca devrait très bien marcher.


----------



## keziah44 (29 Septembre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Ben justement non, avec Missing Sync ca devrait très bien marcher.



ha connais pas plus que ca...désolé...


----------



## zblurf (13 Novembre 2008)

Salut, si ton problème est encore d'actualité, essaye de désactiver le pare-feu de ton mac, ça a marché chez un pote.


----------



## Fanfan31 (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je suis un peu désespérée.....
J'ai un player addict (I900) depuis une semaine. J'ai acheté Missing sync pour synchroniser mon mac avec mon téléphone.... Ca fonctionne pour les adresses, les calendriers, les notes... mais impossible de syncrhoniser ma musique et mes photos. 
Quelqu'un peut 'il m'aider ? 
Merci.


----------



## Fanfan31 (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Nouvelle sur ce forum, j'espère que je ne me suis pas trompée d'endroit pour envoyer mon post....
Alors voilà la situation, je viens d'acquérir un player addict ainsi que missing sync afin de le synchroniser avec mon ordi de bureau. 
Tout se synchronise parfaitement (fiches contact avec photos, dates d'anniversaire.... Calendrier) SAUF les photos et la musique pour lequel missing sync me dit "inactif". J'ai pourtant bien (enfin je pense...) sélectionné la source (iphoto et itunes) et le support d'enregistrement (carte SD). Je ne suis pas une super connaisseuse de l'informatique, mais j'ai quand même quelques notions et là je sèche !
Je deviens folle ! J'avais jusque là un Iphone que j'ai doné à mon cher papa, et je pleure !!!!
Merci de votre aide !!!!


Vu le topic que j'ai sur "Périphériques" (où tu as répondu d'ailleurs), je pense que je vais fusionner, ça simplifiera les recherches ultérieures !


----------



## Livnis (1 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

N'y a-t-il pas d'autre programme pour faire ça? j'avais réussi avec syncmate mais cela ne fonctionne plus...  entre temps je suis passé à snow leopard ça viens peux étre de là??

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?


----------

